# Hiking time!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We have stopped our agility lessons with the upcoming summer heat. So the girls have had a too much energy! Today we decided to do our normal family hike but a bit harder of a trail! Let's just say the girls were thrilled! We went over to Eaton Canyon and did the Moist Trail. It is pretty cool since it is a smaller trail with a lot less people (we had to park down the street from the park since it was so packed today) This trail has lots of rocks to climb on and a creek we decided to carry the girls over. Isabelle is like a mountain goat though! Dora loved the sand- so much you can see how often she would run and then lay in it. I did let the girls play off leash for awhile (shhhh!). Belle honestly walks better off leash, she will run and then stop and wait. They did very good today and havent moved since we arrived home! Now I have to break it to them they need some major grooming!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW, Amanda..that video was just awesome..and the music was perfect!

How'd you do that?? Has Suzanne posted a "How To" on that topic too??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like you gals and DH had a blast, Love the video.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda,

I tell ya - I just love your girls! I think Belle poses

They lead an exciting fun, loved life!!!! Keep giving us pics - we love them.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a great video Amanda! Looks like it was a great day for a hike. That dainty little Bella can book!!! I love the picture of Bella and Dora sitting on the rock. What fun!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Love it, Amanda! Your girls are so good to be off leash! Was the path sandy? It looked like it. My boys would be covered in sand!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks like such a fun day and such happy dogs! Love the video!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Love the video Amanda. Made me wish I was there too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It was super sandy so I wouldn't let them walk thru the creek, cause the sand would be everywhere. I did have to brush them off before I let them in the house though!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That looked like fun for everybody. The girls looked so happy.
We are going to be trying a little hike soon. We tried it last summer, but the day got really hot, and so did the dogs, so we stopped.


----------



## Asia's mommy (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow - your girls have such beautiful coats! Do you take them to be groomed (washed and dried)? Looks like you had fun, great video!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks- I do groom them myself but it has taken me awhile to learn how. Also If I didn't take them to places like this to hike- they would probably have nicer coats but they are dogs who love to get dirty!


----------



## Asia's mommy (Jul 1, 2007)

How do you get there hair to be so straight? Do you use a flat iron? I have 2 hav's and there hair is wavy - but your girls are so straight - it's like you just want to feel it cuz it looks so pretty.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda.. cool video.. Perhaps I will also make non-humping video .. hmmm

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Great video Amanda - looks like everyone had a fabulous time. I agree - the two girls on the rocks are fabulous shots.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw... it looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

That looks like so much fun. I can't believe how well behaved the girls are off their leashes. I can't trust Amy like that yet, she has that little voice in her head that tells her to wander, even though she knows she shouldn't. I love the photos of them on the rocks, they're quite the little models!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amanda, what a great video. You are really an inspiration. I'm going to have to mess around and figure out how to do that! Thanks for sharing.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> It was super sandy so I wouldn't let them walk thru the creek, cause the sand would be everywhere. I did have to brush them off before I let them in the house though!


Amanda..

When I first got Sophie I read about this super light weight lycra body suit that keeps sand, leaves and debree off a dogs coat...It works great at the beach, and in fall weather, but I have to say, you don't get the same visual effect when your Hav is romping..just saves on the grooming and coat wear!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, Diane...that is way too funny!!! Amanda, I think you're video wouldn't be quite the same with you Hav's in outfits like that!! LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, thanks for the clip, I enjoyed watching your girls have fun. I second or triple the compliments on your girls' hair :clap2: to your grooming skills!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora has a pretty straight coat and I usually blow her dry so it makes it even more straight (kind of like my own hair!)

Diane- I love that idea, but I would have to walk them myself- DH wouldn't walk the dogs in a body suit- cute bows are already a no no. I am not sure Dora would walk in it either!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Judy A said:


> OMG, Diane...that is way too funny!!! Amanda, I think you're video wouldn't be quite the same with you Hav's in outfits like that!! LOL


Dianeound:ound:ound:The next time my dogs complain about the winter/rain coats I put them in I'm going to show them that picture of Sophie! Although, if it meant fewer baths, we all may like it. I'll bet you get some great looks and comments.


----------



## Asia's mommy (Jul 1, 2007)

That suit is so funny! I actually bought doggy pj's for Asia... they don't stay on but there SOOO cute!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Eaton Canyon*

Your photos looked familiar...and then I looked up Eaton Canyon. It is near Pasadena, isn't it? We are in Redondo...but it seems like so many parks say no dogs allowed...or am I reading it wrong? Maybe it says no dogs off leash.

My dogs get so dirty on hikes, I have to watch out for those sticky things that dig into their coats. Sometimes foxtails and burrs are all over them if they run into clover. Riki seems to enjoy rolling around in dirt...
Linda
Riki and Daisy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<---- apparently didn't read the no dogs offleash sign <shhhh!> Yes, it is exactly where you are thinking! It is a great park but dogs are suppose to be on leash, this is just a off the main trail so I let them run offleash for awhile  Lots of people do the same and we haven't had an issue with bad dogs yet. If I see someone, I put them back on leash but my girls are good with staying with me when we are hiking!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amanda,
Loved the video...really enjoyed it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great video Amanda! I bet you are really enjoying California. Make sure you get the girls to all the cool places before you move...:becky:<-----hint/hint

Love your pretty girls:hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Asia's mommy said:


> How do you get there hair to be so straight? Do you use a flat iron? I have 2 hav's and there hair is wavy - but your girls are so straight - it's like you just want to feel it cuz it looks so pretty.


You might be able to get a straighter look if you brush and blowdry your havs after their bath. As you point the blowdrier at the hair, brush repeatedly. It will straighten out the hair a bit. I do this with Scout.

Of course, if he goes out in the rain, his hair goes back to being wavy!


----------



## Asia's mommy (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!
I just started blow drying - but I more "fluffed" it. I am a hair dresser so I have a lot of tools that could straighten it- but I don't want to damage Egypt's fur... I am thinking about trying a warm flat iron - my only fear is breakage! Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I haven't tried a flat iron on my dogs' hair - I would worry about damage and breakage though since it is so fine. 

I flat iron my own hair (which is much stronger) and can see that damage it does to that! I apply Nexxus leave-in conditioner after towel drying which I hope helps....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, what fun thanks for sharing!!!!! I love Belle and Dora.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wavy coats are okay for Havanese, you don't want super straight. I've got a Maltese with a poodle curly coat and finally tried flat ironing it - and boy does it help. You use a silk protein balm - just a bit - before you do each piece.

Another great product solution is Plush Puppy's Swishy Coat - it really helps to relax the curl. I couldn't believe what a difference it made on his coat. It's expensive but maybe someone could split the purchase with you since you only need 1 tsp. at a time mixed with 1 cup water and used in the final rinse.


----------

